# Assos or Rapha for Deep Winter(-10 to 20F)



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

What I overpayed...I mean own from:
Assos- Rain Cap
Rapha-Deep Winter Baselayer(Worth every penny!), Deep Winter Hat, Winter Hat, Classic Softshell Jacket, LS Merino Base Layer, LS Jersey.

The above items I wouldn't purchase again: The softshell jacket and ls jersey, just because of the cost/benefit ratio.

I'm not in the market for anything this winter. Just curious if Assos is something to look at for winter clothing in the future.

As far as the aforementioned companies above, I'm more annoyed with Assos marketing with the Models than I am with Rapha's epic stories. Don't get me wrong, both are over the top, but I don't see many riders with bulging muscles, or women topless, except for the tights(which I'd be ok with)

So what's the preference for winter clothing of the 2 companies?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos is tops for winter for sure. Fugu is crazy warm and of course top quality and fit. They have really great layering options as well. For instance the S7 iJ jersey is pretty much unbeatable for fall/spring/LS jersey.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I do not know Rapha's deep winter stuff well.

The Assos Fugu jacket, base layer, and tights are all discontinued now, and the current Bonka/winter items are rated down to -6 C, or 20 F. The new Bonka_s7 tights do not come without chamois, but I guess one could top off the Bonka items with the Sturmprinz shell jacket (it's superb!) and Sturmnuss shell knickers or pants for the crazy cold days. Would cost you, of course.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

kbwh said:


> The Assos Fugu jacket, base layer, and tights are all discontinued now, and the current Bonka/winter items are rated down to -6 C, or 20 F. The new Bonka_s7 tights do not come without chamois, but I guess one could top off the Bonka items with the Sturmprinz shell jacket (it's superb!) and Sturmnuss shell knickers or pants for the crazy cold days. Would cost you, of course.


I just noticed on their website they only have accessories in the Fugu lineup now. A good way to make more money using the ALS and having to buy more layers. Over 50% of my winter riding is commuting, so the Assos clothing lineup is more geared for winter roadies. Look a little strange going into work with an ALS setup.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Men's Cycling Clothing Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Men's Cycling Clothing Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


Ok, either I'm dumber than dirt, or the website isn't functioning properly. I clicked on the Assos Winter LL_s5 Tights Black, selected the "Choose an Option" pull down menu, and all that appears underneath is "Choose an Option" again. I can select "Sizing guide", but that doesn't get me any closer. Has anyone used this website?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

-10f is seriously cold. You'll need a ton of baselayer. One word: Wool.

By all means get Assos or Rapha if you want but IMO there's no point spending that type of cash for commuting when something like SmartWool or Icebreaker will do the same job for a baselayer. And for an outer windproof shell....commuters tend to not be in super aggressive position and I doubt you'll be killing it in that weather so the perfect form fitting blah blah that high $ cycling clothing has to offer doesn't come into play commuting so why pay for it. 

I'd skip Assos for -10f commuting gear and use the savings for a winter vaction somewhere warmer.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> -10f is seriously cold. You'll need a ton of baselayer. One word: Wool.
> 
> By all means get Assos or Rapha if you want but IMO there's no point spending that type of cash for commuting when something like SmartWool or Icebreaker will do the same job for a baselayer. And for an outer windproof shell....commuters tend to not be in super aggressive position and I doubt you'll be killing it in that weather so the perfect form fitting blah blah that high $ cycling clothing has to offer doesn't come into play commuting so why pay for it.


.

I actually like "killing it" on the way into work. I start out at 3:30AM, nobodies out yet, so it's a good time to squeeze in some intervals, assuming there's no ice or snow on the tarmac. When it's really cold/windchill, I'll supplement with Bar Mitts, and add a Minus33 wool baselayer to the mix. But usually down to 5 degrees without windchill I'll wear Rapha Deep Winter Baselayer, thin merino baselayer, bibtights, Woolie Boolies, Northwave Celsius Arctic Boots, Gore Xenon Softshell Jacket, Sugoi RPM pants, PI Lobster Gloves.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

dwl said:


> .
> 
> I actually like "killing it" on the way into work. I start out at 3:30AM, nobodies out yet, so it's a good time to squeeze in some intervals, assuming there's no ice or snow on the tarmac. When it's really cold/windchill, I'll supplement with Bar Mitts, and add a Minus33 wool baselayer to the mix. But usually down to 5 degrees without windchill I'll wear Rapha Deep Winter Baselayer, thin merino baselayer, bibtights, Woolie Boolies, Northwave Celsius Arctic Boots, Gore Xenon Softshell Jacket, Sugoi RPM pants, PI Lobster Gloves.


Impressive. For reference I'd climbed Mt. Washington and stayed overnight in -40f temps.....and I definitely don't have what it takes to hammer a bike to work at 3:30am in -10 temps. That's great, though not for me.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Impressive. For reference I'd climbed Mt. Washington and stayed overnight in -40f temps.....and I definitely don't have what it takes to hammer a bike to work at 3:30am in -10 temps. That's great, though not for me.


A shout out to the sheep(Merino) that allows this to happen!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

dwl said:


> .
> 
> I actually like "killing it" on the way into work. I start out at 3:30AM, nobodies out yet, so it's a good time to squeeze in some intervals, assuming there's no ice or snow on the tarmac. When it's really cold/windchill, I'll supplement with Bar Mitts, and add a Minus33 wool baselayer to the mix. But usually down to 5 degrees without windchill I'll wear Rapha Deep Winter Baselayer, thin merino baselayer, bibtights, Woolie Boolies, Northwave Celsius Arctic Boots, Gore Xenon Softshell Jacket, Sugoi RPM pants, PI Lobster Gloves.


I get cold driving to work in my heated car at 5 degrees. Riding in that is truly badass (or crazy)


----------

